# Dwarf sag



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

Need some help here..my dwarf sag is melting and cant figure out why.

water parameters are
ammonia 0
nitrites 0
nitrates 30ppm (right where i like it)
ph 6.5

these reading were taken right before a water change.all the other plants are fine and look very healthy and growing..anyone have any ideas. i can give my dosing regime if needed..this is a very heavily planted tank. and it has no co2 to it, but i put some my my co2 injected tank for a experiment and its melting in there too.

thanks in advance

Rick


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Is the Dwarf sag new in the tank, or was it established and just started melting now?


----------

